

Ask HN: What code editor do you use? - caldwell


======
adamtaa
I use a combination of notepad++, webstorm 4.0 and visual studio 10 with
resharper 6.0

------
ebiester
When I'm not in IntelliJ, I'm using Vim. I prefer vim as an editor, but I much
prefer IntelliJ as a code organizer.

I know vim and *ix pretty well, but I frankly like that I don't have to spend
time looking up or memorizing how to do an occasional task when a well-
organized hierarchical menu will do it for me.

I don't get paid to fiddle with my coding environment, and I don't mind
outsourcing that process to someone who is thinking hard about how to make my
life easier. I am not creating additional value for my startup by playing with
a few extra plugins to do what an IDE does more efficiently.

------
jdrmar
Sublime 2 baby, never felt so happy while writing code :D Maybe it's just the
default color scheme, or the code overview, or (most of the time) nicely
working code completion.. it just 'feels' right!

------
Toph
Previously Vim (MacVim actually) but been giving Emacs a world to expand my
understanding if nothing else. Same with Sublime Text 2 albeit a bit less
since others who were on the Vim/Emacs side have starting praising it so
giving that a bit of a world too.

------
jahitr
Komodo edit or gedit. I usually switch between the two.

------
ammmir
Xcode for Objective-C. Chocolat.app for other stuff. MacVim for opening files
quickly/temp stuff.

------
WanderingEnder
Sublime Text 2 on Windows and Linux.

My secret shame is that when in CLI on Linux, I use nano.

------
bobfirestone
Mostly Sublime 2.

I am learning Vim because I am tired of paying for text editors.

------
_mayo
Vim with a few plugins(snipmate, supertab, vim-powerline, nerdtree,
command-p).

------
kevinherron
Eclipse for Java, Eclipse or Chocolat.app for Python.

------
prezjordan
TextMate /rails-guy

------
Laxman13
Eclipse/notepad++

------
richf
Sublime Text

------
kingofspain
Netbeans

------
cheald
vim/Sublime Text.

------
abc_lisper
Emacs.

------
tylerlh
vim/Sublime Text

------
petitmiam
JOE

------
GameGamer43
vim

